
Flipped Iceberg (2014) - pif
http://www.alexcornell.com/antarctica/
======
tgb
Can I complain about popular iceberg imagery? Most of the depictions of
icebergs (1) that show them underwater are completely fake and like the "dead
butterfly" post here recently aren't even remotely plausible. They're always
shown as tall and skinny, but that's ridiculous, they'd be unstable. I've read
that the classic picture is actually composited from two above-water shots,
one flipped upside down and blue tinted to look underwater. Some of the images
in that Google search I link are ludicrously unrealistic.

(1)
[https://www.google.com/search?q=glacier+underwater](https://www.google.com/search?q=glacier+underwater)

~~~
edent
One of the most famous (and profitable) iceberg photos is a composite.

See [https://petapixel.com/2015/09/24/the-iceberg-stock-photo-
tha...](https://petapixel.com/2015/09/24/the-iceberg-stock-photo-that-has-
earned-over-900k/)

[http://www.snopes.com/photos/natural/iceberg.asp](http://www.snopes.com/photos/natural/iceberg.asp)

~~~
tgb
That's exactly what made me realize this. Everything since then seems to have
just copied that image. Of course, it partly makes sense. Icebergs are
generally too large to photograph underwater clearly since visibility will
probably never be that good and the lighting would be terrible, so they'll
always have to be composites.

Also, whoops. Why did I link to a search for "Glacier underwater" instead of
"iceberg"?

------
mml
I humbly submit this magnificent calving:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hC3VTgIPoGU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hC3VTgIPoGU)

Mind boggling. A chunk of ice the size of Manhattan rolling over.

~~~
bluehawk
That was terrifyingly beautiful!

------
jermy
Jökulsárlón lagoon in southern Iceland is a fascinating place for this - large
blocks of ice break from the glacier at the top end and slowly float towards
the outlet of the lagoon to the sea.

Near the outlet the iceburgs catch on the bed of the lagoon and tumble as they
melt. There's a glorious variety of colours as the ice as the freshly exposed
dark glacier ice is exposed - like in the attached article - before the ice
surface melts and it returns to a white colour.

~~~
berdon
I was there last year but it was quite overcast and foggy. Even still, we did
catch minor glimpses of these gorgeous icebergs.

------
mipapage
Something for scale in those images would have been nice. Perhaps the video
does the size justice.

~~~
chestervonwinch
Yes, definitely. You can almost trick your mind into believing it's a high-res
photo of blue jello.

------
vocatus_gate
I wintered over in Antarctica at Palmer Station last year (2016). We saw
icebergs flip frequently, never got any photos of this quality though.

Antarctica is an incredible place, truly nothing else like it.

------
amelius
A pity that the photos are of such low resolution.

Also, there is no reference, so you can't tell how big the structure really
is.

------
bernardlunn
Why did iceberg flip over? Is this related to warming?

~~~
geon
The submerged part melts quicker than the top.

~~~
perbu
Also snow can accumulate on the top of the iceberg.

------
rwmj
A better link is:
[http://www.alexcornell.com/antarctica/](http://www.alexcornell.com/antarctica/)
His background video is also worth a look:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=srO3IWVmVus](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=srO3IWVmVus)

~~~
nailer
Highest res of original image: [http://www.alexcornell.com/wp-
content/uploads/2015/05/Alex-C...](http://www.alexcornell.com/wp-
content/uploads/2015/05/Alex-Cornell-Antarctica-e1435421008309.jpg)

~~~
pharrington
That is _by far_ the funkiest mirror I have ever seen.

------
notmarkus
Their terrible popovers (namely the Dunkin Donuts one) break scrolling on the
page and make viewing the content impossible. Well done.

~~~
awgneo
Like seriously, what the hell link did I just click on? This has to be the
worst mobile ad experience in recent memory.

~~~
hacksonx
Firefox mobile + *Ublock = bliss.

~~~
NLips
You probably mean 'ublock' (autocorrect issue?)

------
ghostly_s
(2014)

------
charlysisto
Did that Iceberg rollover when it heard the news today ?

------
imaginenore
2015

Why are we allowing pics now?

~~~
mtmail
Such comments are boring to read. Clearly enough users found it interesting
and on-topic enough to upvote.

"Please don't submit comments complaining that a submission is inappropriate
for the site. If you think a story is spam or off-topic, flag it by clicking
on its 'flag' link."
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

------
tylerjharden
The underside of an iceberg is known as the "covfefe"

------
big_spammer
The flipped iceberg is beautiful to see. The Antarctic iceberg crack that
developed a fork isn't.

[http://www.bbc.com/news/science-
environment-39779761](http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-39779761)

